# Sigma Makeover.



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Here is my sigma as it has gone through it's transformation.

All Natural









After stippling and mirror polish.









Now with the Dura-Coat finish and I finally made a holster for it.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt168 :smt023 

Good work.

Thanks for the pics.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Great Job...*

:smt023 Now we all know you are a man of many talents Max.:smt023 That's a great job you did on everything.:smt038

Regards Baldy..:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl


----------



## Sigma_6 (Jun 27, 2007)

*nice*

Man I like it alot. Very nice work, the only thing i would have done differently is I'm a fan of the two tone look. But hey thats just my oppinion. I really love what ya did to the grip it looks awesome.


----------

